# Oven and Hob supplier in Abu Dhabi



## MrsOrchid (Oct 31, 2018)

Hi Folks, can anyone recommend a company to supply and fit an oven and hob in our unit in Al Muneera please? We are not resident so find it difficult to source a reputable and reliable company. Thanks in advance.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Bosch shop downtown ....


----------

